# Any guitar fanatics out there?



## jbobb1 (Mar 19, 2019)

What's everyone playing? Mine are:
Gibson LP 
Fender Strat
Martin 00028
Taylor ce314

Also,this has to be one of my favorite performances by Gary Moore.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 19, 2019)

That is a good piece alright !
I play with a fender strat squier, someday I might learn how to really play it...............


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't play, sorry. Long ago yes, couldn't stick with it.
World's best listener though. In no particular order; Berry, Knopfler, Ely, Anderson, Landreth, Escovedo, Walsh, Gallagher, Reinhardt, Gibbons, Thompson, Johnson, ad infinitum. 
Not about fast or loud, is it music? Second, what I hear, what does it make me see? [i.e.] can still remember day, where I stood, first hearing White Room. Thought I'd 'heard it all' until a German master guitarist played in our kitchen, preparing for our international guitar festival. Can't find video of him, this is a substitute......You might listen without watching, then see what it looks like.




While excellent performance, not better than Samuel's who is 2/3 the age. And Sam could just sit down and play this.
In 4 movements, neither has a post-it of sheet music visible. Samuel would say, it's "on the ends of each finger".
And why run machinery instead.


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Joe Walsh still has it even after all he's put his body through!
This guy has a smooth and precise style!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 20, 2019)

Quite a schnazzy piece of work !!!.......................


----------



## Robo_Pi (Mar 20, 2019)

Like Norseman I play around with the guitar a little bit.   I started playing guitar as a teen over a half-a-century ago.   My first Guitar was a Sears Silvertone, and I still have it to this very day.   I started out playing around with some guys in high school.   We never played an actual venue, it was always just practicing in someone's basement.   

Later on I moved over to acoustical classic guitar and tried to play stuff like Andre Segovia.  Never got that good of course.  

Today I have to more solid body electric guitars.  One is a Squire Bullet.  I think I bought it new for something like $119.   I bought it specifically to rebuild it.   I didn't even try to play it out of the box.   I new tuning pegs on it.   A ball-bearing roller nut.  And I re-machined the tremolo bridge to be a full-floating bridge.  I also put new pick-ups on it.   I think I paid something like $150 for all the new parts I put on it.   So you might ask why didn't I just buy a $300 guitar to begin with?  Well, actually I think the way it is now it is actually better than a $300 guitar.  

I also bought a Dean Vendeta.  It has a Floyd Rose type tremolo with a locking nut.  I think I paid just over $300 for it and didn't do much to it other than play it. 

I tend to play the Squire more often.  It plays really well after the rebuild.  Although, I'm not that great of a player.  Especially now as arthritis is setting in.,  Slow blues or slow Jazz is about it.   I've tried playing fast,.  My fingers just won't move anymore.   I'm lucky they still work well enough to play slow.


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 21, 2019)

*"Any guitar fanatics out there?"*
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/the-members-hangout-off-topic-discussions.40/post-thread

No, not a fanatic. Just like playing music.

Have an ancient Ventura flat-top acoustic, made in Japan, still in beautiful condition. And a newer Peerless "New York" arch-top electric, made in Korea, in gorgeous condition (also have Yamaha P-120 electric piano and a few other instruments).

Peerless New York...


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Very nice.
This is my LP


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 27, 2019)

Photos of my ancient Ventura flat-top (in rosewood) and latest addition Guild D30 arch-back (in maple).


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 29, 2019)

I wouldn't say "fanatic"....


But since these pics were taken I've added another eight, ten, or maybe a dozen other guitars.

Okay, I may have a problem. 






-Ron


----------



## ezduzit (Mar 29, 2019)

ScrapMetal said:


> I wouldn't say "fanatic"....



Music lover.


----------



## Robo_Pi (Mar 29, 2019)

ScrapMetal said:


> I wouldn't say "fanatic"....



That's not fanatic, that's fantastic!

If you're a busy musician you have a lot of choices for a gig. 

If you're not much of a musician you still have a great art collection.


----------



## jbobb1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Very nice!
I too have a problem because I want to add a few to my small collection!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 30, 2019)

Robo_Pi said:


> That's not fanatic, that's fantastic!
> 
> If you're a busy musician you have a lot of choices for a gig.
> 
> If you're not much of a musician you still have a great art collection.



I am no where near as good as my collection so I'm fine calling it "art".  

I should at least post my latest addition as my wife bought it for me for Christmas but I haven't taken a picture yet.

https://www.gretschguitars.com/features/malcolm-young







It's one sweet playing/sounding guitar!

-Ron


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 30, 2019)

I started playing guitar in 1963, at 13 years old and into the Beach Boys and the Ventures, then along came the Beatles, and then The Summer of Love.  Worked at it, discovered blues, and played in a number of bands in my teens and twenties, had a Gibson 335 until it got stolen, then a Crucianelli.  The bands I was in were certainly not the best in town, but we were the loudest!  I have the hearing aids to prove it!  I no longer like really loud music...  Played lots of dances and outdoor gigs.  I rarely play anymore, but still have a Yamaha acoustic electric and a Sebring jazz guitar, F hole single cutaway hollow body, but thicker body than the Gibson 335, and a small amplifier.  I still play blues, and some jazz.  I also dink around with harmonicas.  Look at my YouTube page if you want to see some of the oddball eclectic music I like. 








						Favorites
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## cathead (Mar 30, 2019)

I havn't played a guitar for years but enjoy listening.  Lately I have been listening to some stuff by Mark Knopfler and also Jeremy Johnson.  
I just reconed my 12 inch speakers and ordered some cables to connect my computer to the amplifier so am waiting patiently for the
mail to arrive.  There is lots of music on YouTube to be listened to, seemingly endless.


----------

